# Help - Clomid & Norithisterone



## Freckles (Sep 10, 2004)

Has anybody been given norithisterone to start off af and then taken Clomid? I took 50mg earlier in the year and was told to take it on cd 2 but when I read the instructions again last night (100mg this time) it says if you've been given something to start af you should take clomid later as specificed by my dr - but he didn't specify!!

I've left a message with my dr but I wondered if anyone else had taken the two and what they were told. 

Also if you do take it later does it mean that you ov later? I hope not because I go away for 5 days without dh on cd14 so there's no point taking it if I ov later. 

Hope someone can help
xx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Freckles

I was given norethisterone to induce af and 50mg of clomid on the first month.  The Consultant upped my clomid to 100mg but i still took it on days 2-6, as I was never told anything different.  Hope this reassures you

DRE


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hello

I was given norethisterone too to kick start things and then started taking clomid.  I was told to take it on days 2-6 - so the same as DRE. 

On the ovulation front - all being well, you should ovulate on day 14 with clomid (if you have a normal 28 day cycle).  If your cycle is longer than this, ovulation may be a little later.

Hope this helps and hopefully you have a great trip away!
Good luck!

Molly


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

I've also done both, and did days 2-6. As for when you O, some of that is down to how regular your cy are without it.

good luck.


----------



## Freckles (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks ladies. My dr didn't come back to me to advise me on the dose so it's just as well FF gives us somewhere to go to find these things out! 

I took both of the tablets at the same time, I hope that was the right thing to do.

My cycle is totally irregular, just took norithisterone after 10+ weeks of waiting for af, but I don't care if I ov late, I'll just be happy if I manage it at all - even if I'm not near dh and his swimmers!

Thanks again.


----------

